# 5 Lưu Ý Bảo Quản Nệm Lò Xo



## Serena (21/1/19)

Gia đình bạn đang sử dụng *nệm lò xo* và bạn đang không biết làm sao để bảo quản nệm đúng cách, làm sao để tăng độ bền cho nệm?

Bất kể mùa hè hay đông, thời tiết nắng hay mưa thì tấm nệm luôn được sử dụng và là đồ vật không thể thiếu trên chiếc giường thân yêu cũng như là một yếu tố quan trọng trong việc ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng giấc ngủ của chúng ta. Tùy mỗi loại nệm sẽ có cách bảo quản khác nhau, nệm lò xo sẽ khác với nệm cao su hay *nệm bông ép*. Hôm nay, Tatana sẽ gửi đến bạn một số thông tin giúp bảo quản nệm lò xo, hãy tham khảo ngay 5 Lưu Ý Bảo Quản Nệm Lò Xo dưới đây nhé!!!

*1. Đặt nệm trên mặt phẳng:*

Việc đặt nệm bị kênh thì khi nằm hay khi tác động lên nệm đều gây ảnh hưởng đến cấu trúc của hệ lò xo và nệm, điều này dẫn đến nệm nhanh bị hư hỏng, khiến tuổi thọ của nệm giảm sút. Do đó, bạn nên đặt nệm trên các bề mặt phẳng, không lồi lõm, hạn chế khe rát.

Bên cạnh đó, trước khi *mua nệm* bạn nên xem xét kĩ kích thước nệm và lòng giường để có thể mua được tấm nệm phù hợp, tránh tình trạng nệm mua về đặt không vừa hay bị kênh ở thành giường. Điều này không những gây ảnh hưởng đến độ bền nệm mà còn cả sức khỏe của bạn.


*2. Xoay trở nệm định kỳ:*

Cách 3 tháng bạn nên xoay và đổi bề mặt nệm 1 lần sẽ giúp tăng tuổi thọ của nệm 1 cách đáng kể. Việc này giúp 2 bề mặt nệm đều chịu tác động đồng đều, hệ thống lò xo được thăng bằng và ổn định.


*3. Chống thấm:*

Bạn hãy sử dụng các tấm ga bảo vệ nệm có chất liệu bằng cotton vừa mát mà lại bền và tốt cho da. Tấm ga này sẽ giúp hạn chế bụi bẩn, vết dơ bám lên nệm, đặc biệt bạn sử dụng ga chống thấm sẽ giúp ngăn chặn được các chất lỏng ngấm vào nệm gây hư hỏng, nấm mốc.

Và đừng quên giặt ga nệm thường xuyên để tránh nấm mốc, và bụi bẩm, vết dơ bám lâu ngày sẽ ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe bạn nhé.

_



Nệm Lò Xo Túi TATANA HANA​_

*4. Chống trầy xướt:*

Dùng ga bọc nệm không chỉ giúp bạn chống thấm và chống bụi mà còn giúp bảo vệ nệm khỏi trầy xuất một cách hiệu quả, giúp mới giữ được độ mới lâu hơn.

Bạn hãy sử dụng một tấm ga bảo vệ vừa khít với kích thước của nệm không chỉ giữ được an toàn cho nệm mà còn tăng tính thẩm mỹ và thể hiện cá tính riêng của bạn thông qua việc lựa chọn màu sắc, hoa văn,… của tấm bảo vệ đệm.


*5. Giữ gìn kết cấu của nệm:*

*Đệm lò xo* rất dễ bị méo mó biến dạng nếu không được bảo quản đúng cách. Một khi đã biến dạng thì chiếc đệm ấy không thể làm tốt được nhiệm vụ chăm sóc giấc ngủ cho mọi người. Chính vì vậy, bạn cần phải luôn nhớ giữ gìn kết cấu của đệm.

Tuyệt đối không nên nhún nhảy trên đệm vì hệ thống lò xo sẽ dễ bị gãy, bị xô lệch khỏi vị trí ban đầu, lệch khung khiến đệm bị hỏng nhanh hơn. Khi phơi đệm nên phơi ở những nơi phẳng và tránh ánh nắng trực tiếp. Đệm để trong phòng nên tránh nơi có nguồn nhiệt cao.

Thường xuyên giũ bụi và căng phẳng lại tấm trải và ga bọc để mặt nệm lò xo không bị biến dạng, định hình chuẩn của nệm.

Hy vọng những nội dung trên sẽ giúp bạn có được những thông tin hữu ích trong việc *bảo vệ tấm nệm lò xo *của mình nhé !!​


----------

